# What breed is this bantam?



## JillA (7 July 2018)

She was given to me as she was an odd one out in a batch of Polish chicks, She is all black, with a small pompom crest, feathered legs (so not Polish) and lays small white eggs (so not a Houdan as the local poultry dealer thought). Nice friendly bird but prone to going broody, anyone any ideas please


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 July 2018)

silkie cross maybe


----------



## Leo Walker (7 July 2018)

polish x pekin 

The body shape, the nice temperament and broodiness all fit.


----------



## JillA (7 July 2018)

Thanks both - a cross would explain why I can't find anything that fits


----------



## Clodagh (7 July 2018)

I also think silkie cross, if you google 'goldtops' which are crossbred silkies she looks like one of them, but the wrong colour.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 July 2018)

all of my silkie crosses have looked like that regardless of what they are crossed with lol-does she have exceptionally soft feathers?. silkies are also the best broodies you can get (hence gold tops)-I really miss mine. I've no experience of Polish etc.


----------



## JillA (8 July 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			all of my silkie crosses have looked like that regardless of what they are crossed with lol-does she have exceptionally soft feathers?. silkies are also the best broodies you can get (hence gold tops)-I really miss mine. I've no experience of Polish etc.
		
Click to expand...

Feathers aren't especially soft but very very glossy - you can see on her back in the top picture


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 July 2018)

yes, mine were exceptionally glossy too (black silkie x marsh daisy).


----------



## rara007 (9 July 2018)

Id go with silkie x generic soft feather hen too  it has the pink skin thats not silkie but the crest + comb are silkie


----------

